# خطة الصحه و السلامه للمشروع



## sayed00 (10 يناير 2008)

اخوانى
هل لديك مشروع ومحتاج خطة السلامه للمشروع .... طبعا نعم !!

اليك هذا البط فيه خطواط الكترونيه من موقع OSHA يعطيك برنامج (قاعدة بيانات) فى النهايه بعد تعبئتها تعطيك الخطه متوافقه فى المواصفات الامركية










Download e-HASP2 User Manual
Download e-HASP2 Software
 

بالتوفيق ... لا تنسو تقولو رأيكم

سيد


----------



## magdy100 (10 يناير 2008)

الف الف مليون شكر بارك الله فيك
بس حاولت أشغله مش عارف 
ياريت توضح طريقة إستخدامه


----------



## ameer salah (10 يناير 2008)

*نريد المزيد*

جزاك الله خير على المساهمة 
اريد ارشادي الى مواصفة تتعلق بعمل التعدينstandar
ولك الشكر


----------



## sayed00 (10 يناير 2008)

magdy100 قال:


> الف الف مليون شكر بارك الله فيك
> بس حاولت أشغله مش عارف
> ياريت توضح طريقة إستخدامه


 
مهندس مجدى
بالنسبه لمتطلبات البرنامج هى كالتالى
To install the E-HASP2 Software, the following minimum system requirements and installation requirements should be followed.

MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS 

Microsoft® Access 2000 or later
Pentium III or higher processor
Windows® 2000
256 MB RAM
30 MB Hard Disk Space
يعنى يكون عندك على الجهار برنامج (قاعدة البيانات 2000 او اعلى بالاضافه للمتطلبات السابقه)

عند تحميله سوف ينزل على هيئة ملف مضغوط فك الضغط و شغل قاغدة البيانات و اتبع التعليمات الى ان تنتهى من امتطلبات و ممكن طباعة الجطه فى النهايه
طبعا الكل بالانجليزيه

سوف احاول شرحه بالصور فيما بعد

سيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يناير 2008)

شكراً للأخ سيد على مشاركاته الدائمة العالية المستوى
جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## sayed00 (10 يناير 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> شكراً للأخ سيد على مشاركاته الدائمة العالية المستوى
> جزاه الله كل خير


 
الف شكر مهندس غسان
ده بس من زوقك

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 يناير 2008)

ارجو الشرح بالغة العربية مع الصور


----------



## الرمول (11 يناير 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## sayed00 (11 يناير 2008)

*الشرح*

نظرا لطلب الاخوه

شرح البرنامج مرفق​ 

شكرا ​ 
سيد سلام​ 

​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 يناير 2008)

ممتاز
تسلم إيدك
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 يناير 2008)

رائعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## sayed00 (11 يناير 2008)

بالفائدة انشاء الله


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (12 يناير 2008)

استاذنا الفاضل الرابط لايعمل ارجو ارسالة مرة اخري وياريت تبعث الشرح بالعربي حتي تعم الفائدة وشكرا الف شكر علي مجهودك


----------



## sayed00 (12 يناير 2008)

اخى ممدوح
اولا انت اسم غالى على ... اسم اخى

بالنسبه للشرح مرفق فى مشاركاتى السابقه

الربط يعمل حاول مره اخرى


----------



## fraidi (15 يناير 2008)

الف الف شكر لك يا دكتور


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (20 يونيو 2008)

ارجو شرح البرنامج خطوة بخطوة مع التنفيذ


----------



## fraidi (22 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر علي مجهودك


----------



## M-power (13 يناير 2009)

thnxxxxxxx


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (16 يناير 2009)

thank you my friend


----------



## حكيم لبنان (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير على المساهمة


----------



## خالدسعد (8 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر اخي سيد , وحتى تعتمد المشاركة يجب اكثر من عشرين حقل 
شكراً.شكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراً


----------



## نجمم (8 يوليو 2009)

thanx man 
like this type of sharing system


----------



## متميز100 (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم برنامج جيد ورائع وسوف احاول ان استفيد من في العمل


----------



## مروان البرنس (9 يوليو 2009)

سيد باشا سلام يعنى السيفتى الاصيل .. يعنى نجم نجوم الاوشا .. يعنى الموقع من غيرة يبقا موقع لتعليم فنون الطبخ


----------



## sayed00 (13 يوليو 2009)

قلتلك ان دمك زى العسل الابيض

بس نجم نجوم الاوشا دى بتاعتك انت انا ماليش فيها

تحياتى


----------



## mahmoud salam (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا استاذى الجليل


----------



## amr m hassanin (20 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*​


----------



## البيئة66 (24 فبراير 2010)

شكراص من القلب
شكراص من القلب
شكراص من القلب
شكراص من القلب


----------



## Tareq AlHazmi (4 مايو 2010)

البرنامج جميل جداً ولكن يحتاج الى مهارة في اللغة الإنجليزية وعشان كذا الاخوان اللي كانوا يبون الشرح بالعربي انصحهم ينسوا الموضوع .... وكذلك ارفقت لكم شرح البرنامج كامل بالانجليزي

مشكورين على الملتقى الجميل الرائع​


----------



## fraidi (18 أغسطس 2010)

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ايمن ابوالمجد (9 يناير 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااا 
ونرجوخطة كاملة باللغة العربية


----------

